# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Changes in TB

## Rumghoul

Things never change right?  Wrong - We were in TB for a week in Feb.  Took a walk down to the steps to nowhere (across from Sandy Rose/Villa Arcadia) - used to watch sunsets there.  A house has gone up - within the past year too - the interior of the house is not quite finished, but almost. The exterior is done (nice blue and white concrete).  

Walked down the road toward Billys Bay from there.  We used to take the goat path to a beautiful secluded small beach (known as Clark's beach).  There is a fence up now that says no trespassing - turtle sanctuary or something like that.  You can still get to Clark's beach by walking down the beach/rock which we did one day.  There were several people fishing and a couple people sitting in the sun.  Never saw anyone at that beach before.

The property next to Clark's beach is also fenced off - it appears they are putting in bathrooms and a couple of thatched covered tables.  We were told someone  from Mandeville bought it so they would have a place to go on weekends.  Looked more commercial than private to us.  

Go down the road further, there is a place going up between Minerva and Terrazas - right now just a concrete pavilion with a curving road being built to go to beach - have been told a house and pool will be put in. 

Police are also trying to charge rental villas a fee to use the beach in front of their properties.  

Oh well, just thought I would pass on a few observations of changes in TB as we were quite surprised and had not heard of any of these changes before we got there.

----------


## Dwest

Thanks

----------


## jeannieb

Our last visit 2 HUGE houses went up right in front of Great Bay beach. I was told they will be villa rentals. 

HOW?! can the police charge for beach usage?

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh NO......the steps to no where......Our favorite place early morning with coffee.......Sunsets with rum and oj.......
Changes are a coming.

----------


## 541lion

would you vets still recommend it as a place for a newb that isnt into the whole touristy scene and wants to mingle with the locals?? the thing about the police trying to charge for beach access is scary... we all know police can do as they please behind curtain.. in any country!!

----------


## MilwaukeeMike

TB has prices in most every range. What are your needs? TV? Hot water? Pool? Ocean view? Bare bones but clean? Electricity? Quiet nights? 
As far as mingling, you can dine and drink with locals most everywhere.

----------


## Rumghoul

I have found out it isn't the police, it is the National Environmental and Planning Agency.  It appears they are trying to get the villa owners who own property on the beach to pay for a beach license.  So it is not like the police are on the beach hassling anyone (tourists or locals)

I agree with MilwaukeeMike - you can find something in every price range and you can definitely mingle with the locals in TB.  Check out Treasure Beach.net - places to stay and you will get a lot of information of what is available.

----------


## 541lion

Well I can spend about 100 each night in TB..  I've been looking at treasure beach dot net for a while now.. Do you think jakes would give me a good walk in rate during the summer?? I'd like to be on that area.. Right around the fishermans nightclub .. Our needs or wants are ocean view with balcony, hot water, and clean.. Thank u guys

----------


## rjonsun

Negril One Stop is running a special at Treasure Beach hotel for $75 a night including taxes.  We thought it was a pretty sweet deal.

Regards,
Bob

----------


## Jim-Donna

Oh YES GO>>>>>> do not miss TREASURE BEACH. Even with the growth it is still along ways from being NEGRIL.

----------


## Rumghoul

I don't now if Jakes ever waivers on their rates even with a walk in.  You may try Sunset Resort - I have never stayed there but have walked through it - very nice.  You may also like Katamah - it is new (looks pretty neat) - if you look at trip advisor there are some very recent reviews of Katamah - I see the Laila room has an advertised rate of $100 in the summer - looks like it has a private ocean view patio.  Treasure Beach hotel always looks interesting, but we have had lunch there and there has never been another person around - could just be our timing too.  The grounds are beautiful though, so it may be an option too.  I would think you would find one of them to give you a deal in June as I don't think it is very busy that time of year.  You could always contact them now and see if you can work out something.

----------


## rjonsun

Treasure Beach hotel also has 2 swimming pools to go with the beautiful grounds.  The restaurant is quite expensive, so we didn't eat there.  There was one other couple there when we were there in early December.

Regards,
Bob

----------


## 541lion

I could be wrong but I thought I read a bunch of bad reviews on treasure beach hotel

----------


## 541lion

Actually just checked TA and Iam mistaken but am now curious which place it was

----------


## Rumghoul

I wonder if it was Golden Sands - they have a few bad reviews on TA.  Although Treasure Beach Hotel had some bad reviews that were older - the more current ones were ok.

----------


## rasta ronnie

Glad rjonson finally let me know that TB was treasure beach.  Not all of us are good at figuring out initials.

----------


## 541lion

Haha tell me about it.. Especially when people talk all inclusives.. Iam like what the heck is swh

----------

